# [OT] Desarrollo portable Linux/Windows

## i92guboj

Buenos días.

Últimamente aparezco poco por aquí, aunque nunca desconecto del todo   :Laughing:  Ya se sabe, la vida real y esas cosas que siempre se meten en medio de lo que verdaderamente importa jeje  :Laughing: 

Hoy vengo con una pregunta, por si alguien puede y quiere compartir sus opiniones conmigo (y con el resto de usuario que estén interesados, por supuesto).

Estoy en trámites de aceptar (o rechazar, quién sabe) un trabajo para la programación de un programa de cierta envergadura, para la gestión de presupuestos. Lo que yo suelo manejar es C, y algo de C++, aunque en la universidad toqué una treintena de lenguajes de diversa índole y después ha caído alguno más.

Hoy me he levantado con ganas de darle vueltas a la cabeza, y estaba preguntándome qué opciones existen a día de hoy si quiero programar algo que sea portable a Windows. Por supuesto están C y C++, como he dicho antes, y ahí hay una buena cantidad de APIs portables para elegir. También está Java, aunque no entra dentro de las opciones que estoy dispuesto a contemplar (es un trauma infantil, no hay nada que hacer ahí así que no lo intentéis...   :Laughing:  ).

El entorno de desarrollo será Gentoo, por supuesto, si no no estaría preguntando aquí.

Al final, seguramente tiraré hacia tierras conocidas jeje, pero por informarme un poco no pierdo nada.

Todas las ideas son bienvenidas  :Smile: 

----------

## tuxtor

Entre las opciones que he utilizado para desarrollo multiplataforma han estado python, C++ con gtk, qt, boost++, intel tbb y . . . Java (tenia que decirlo xD).

Aunque mi opinión es bastante subjetiva, te puedo asegurar que despues de Java, el entorno que es más facil de "portar" es C++ con QT porque de todas las combinaciones es una de las más usadas y encontraras tutoriales para generar los ejecutables he incluso crear los ejecutables para Windows de manera cruzada desde Linux, ademas de que el modelo signals y slots se me hace un poco más comodo que la programación en Gtk y las bibliotecas de QT un poco más maduras, especialmente en lo que respecta a estructuras dinamicas. 

Claro en Gtk todo lo anterior es posible pero es un poco más dificl de empaquetar (sobre todo embedir las bibliotecas) y respecto a python en mi experiencia fue un poco más complicado porque en una primera instancia tienes que tener python en el sistema destino en cambio con QT puedes embedir las bibliotecas sin tanto problema, eso si, programas más rapido.

----------

## i92guboj

Gracias por tu aporte. 

En realidad el combo que mencionas era el primero de mi lista. Tengo experiencia con C++ y con Qt (no concretamente con qt4, pero eso no debería ser un gran problema) y la calidad de la documentación de qt es excelente. La portabilidad en este caso está garantizada y como dices, ni siquiera necesito tener una máquina con Windows para poder producir los binarios. Por cierto, aún no le he metido mano pero al parecer nuestro omnipotente crossdev también soporta mingw, así que si nada falla con un simple comando debería tener una toolchain lista para compilación cruzada para Windows.  :Smile: 

Gtk+ en windows no termina de convencerme. Los portes de aplicaciones gtk que he tenido el "placer" de usar en Windows no terminan de ser estables, y creo que el toolkit tiene gran parte de la culpa. Y eso que siempre he preferido C a C++...

En cualquier caso, sigo atento por si alguien tiene algo ḿas que decir.

----------

## ZaPa

mmm interesante C++ y qt... todos los trabajos que he realizado para linux/windows han sido en java, con su correspondiente perdida de rendimiento por este lenguaje....

Perdonar por el offtopic, pero, me gustaria si fuera posible, que facilitarias algo de documentación al respecto. (He buscado en google y ya tengo algun pdf que otro, pero vosotros quizais tengais mejor material que el que yo he conseguido)

Un saludo.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Solo por mencionar algo, Mono aun existe, aunque es C# el lenguaje, según recuerdo tenía buena compatibilidad, soportaba python también...

----------

## deovex

Me parece el mas indicado para utilizar lenguaje C++ con QT usando el programa Qtcreator, verdad?

----------

## i92guboj

 *deovex wrote:*   

> Me parece el mas indicado para utilizar lenguaje C++ con QT usando el programa Qtcreator, verdad?

 

Si, será lo que finalmente haga si es que finalmente el proyecto se lleva a cabo. Como se dice por aquí, "las cosas de palacio van despacio". Gracias a todos por las respuestas!  :Smile: 

----------

## i92guboj

Estaba pensando... alguien de por aquí tendrá experiencia con pyqt en windows? Python es un lenguage que solo conozco a nivel superficial, pero quizás sea más adecuado para el tipo de aplicación que tengo entre manos que c++, y no creo que el cambio me suponga un gran problema.

----------

